# Omg.stretch marks in weird places!



## OhhBabyBump

So i was just in the bathroom, checking out my newly popped-out belly (its about time!) and noticed stretch marks on my hips. Okay, thats normal. Then i turn around and look at my back side in the mirror and i have stretch marks--on the SIDE OF MY BUTT CRACK?! Okay, ive never heard of that before. One on my left cheek two on my right, right next to my butt crack. And two right above my butt crack. Sorry, ive said butt crack alot lol. Ive never heard anyone talk about stretch marks in these weird places. Have any of you had weird stretch marks?


----------



## somegirl

I have stretch marks on my sides but I have in my butt crack too from my last pregnancy hahaha its so strange and I hate it but owell my babies are worth it. But its so odd haha I also have a couple on the inside of my Knees! I had no clue I could get them there!


----------



## OhhBabyBump

somegirl said:


> I have stretch marks on my sides but I have in my butt crack too from my last pregnancy hahaha its so strange and I hate it but owell my babies are worth it. But its so odd haha I also have a couple on the inside of my Knees! I had no clue I could get them there!

 Oh ive never heard of the inside of your knees before! And yes i know it is so so so worth it. Everyone keeps freaking out about stretch marks but theyre a badge of being a mommy and ill wear them proud-- even if theyre on my butt haha


----------



## somegirl

Yeah Idk how they got there! They weren't on the inside of my knees that I.noticed till after I had my daughter but then again I could barely see my knees haha 
Thankfully no stretch marks on my belly. Stretchys show up in the weirdest places lol


----------



## Linzi_x

I have stretchies on my hips, under my belly and my thighs :S I won't stop using my creams even though they're probably not helping


----------



## Hannah :)

I've got a massive on my lady area! Its MASSIVE! I'm covered head to toe in the damn things! 
My skin had like no elasticity what's so ever!

X


----------



## somegirl

I won't stop using my creams and lotions either!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm covered in them; belly and hips and thighs! I do have one on my 'bits' though which I thought was odd, so I'm glad to see someone else on this thread has this too :haha:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I wish I could post pictures of all my stretch marks.all of you girls would feel SO much better about all of your hahaha:haha:

I got really bad and weird ones with my first pregnancy..and this time around I havent gotten anymore new ones besides the small ones by my butt crack:blush: I have tattoos that cover most of my back so you cant really see em...but still,theyre annoying lol.

I think its cuz I lost my ass after losing a ton of weight after my first pregnancy..and now im getting it back so my butt is getting stretchies haha..oh well:dohh:


----------



## jamies girl

I have loads, and i mean LOADS of HUGE stretchmarks on my bumcrack, it looks like ive been whipped or sliced! It started off with only a couple, now im covered and theyre on my bumcheeks now, going round my thighs and up my back! Ive always had a lot of "junk in my trunk" as my big sister says, but this is taking the pure piss! Haha, i had bad stretchies on my boobs as i went from a B to a D in a couple of weeks but theyre fading, and now im getting them on my hips and just where my bellybutton piercing was. I think my skins gonna rip off, haha!! Xx


----------



## x__amour

I've got stretch marks on my girly bits. :lol:


----------



## LarLar

I already had stretchmarks, well.. two tiny ones of my left side and one tiny one on my right.. but since being pregnant the only new one i discovered is a stretchmark right at the start of my bum crack lol and the ones i already had have gotten longer and wider :flow: xx


----------



## somegirl

I have em on my butt but when I had my daughter my butt got really big and you couldnt see em. They have faded a lot and the ones on my side you can barely see anymore. They use to be red and purple. I didn't notice all of my stretch marks till a couple weeks after giving birth.


----------

